# REC - Pesto Chicken Parmesan



## SierraCook (Feb 11, 2005)

Pesto Chicken Parmesan

4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves (about 1 1/2 pounds)
4 slices Provolone cheese
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 15-ounce can tomato sauce
1 egg
1/2 cup Italian-style breadcrumbs
1/4 cup flour
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese, grated
1/4 cup pine nuts (optional)
2 tablespoons prepared pesto, divided
2 tablespoons parsley, divided
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons water 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Lay chicken breasts between 2 sheets of plastic wrap and pound to 1/2-inch thickness. Put flour in shallow bowl. In another shallow bowl, whisk together egg, 1 tablespoon pesto and water. In third shallow bowl, combine breadcrumbs with 1 tablespoon parsley.

Dredge chicken in flour; dip in egg, turning to coat all sides. Then, dredge chicken in breadcrumbs.

In large, nonstick skillet over medium-high heat, warm olive oil. Saute chicken until nicely browned on each side, about 2 minutes per side. Transfer chicken to shallow baking dish.

In medium bowl, whisk together tomato sauce, garlic and remaining pesto. Spoon sauce evenly over chicken breasts. Sprinkle each with Parmesan and pine nuts; top with slice of Provolone. Bake until chicken is cooked through and cheese is bubbling and browned, about 15 minutes. Sprinkle with remaining parsley and serve with pasta.


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

This sounds delicious


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 12, 2005)

It is.  It has three of my favorite things:  pesto, pine nuts, and parmesan cheese.  Yum!!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 4, 2005)

I was searching for chicken recipes and found this recipe that I had posted sometime ago.  I had forgotten about this recipe and since I have all the ingredients in the pantry, I am going to make this recipe this week.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 4, 2005)

Sounds terrific Sierra, reminds me a bit of a recipe I make with chicken breasts, pesto and crème fraîche. I make it often, as it’s one of dishes where my Italian hubby will actually lick the plate  I’ll jot down this one too - it may get the same results, thanks for posting it.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 4, 2005)

Where I work, once a month we do an Italian Pasta bar for the Family-Style meal on Wednesday night.  The boss always gives me three sauce, Marinara, Alfredo, and either a clam sauce or sun-dried tomato sauce.  I always grab a container or pesto, thaw it out, and place it out there.  Folks are starting to go for the pesto more and more.  If someone tells me to "surprise them", or "what do you recommend", I always suggest mixing the Alfredo and the Pesto.  It's a very good flavor combination.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 4, 2005)

sierra cook-  this looks great! i'll have to try this one out for the boyfriend.  thanks for bumping it up!


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2005)

wow sierra sounds fantastic !!!!!!!


----------

